# Toilet rough-in



## Nestor_Kelebay

My understanding is that the standard toilet rough-in is 12 inches, and I understand that to mean that there should be 12 inches from the middle of the floor flange to the front face of the studs.

Is that correct?

My building has plaster walls, and I often find them to be over 3/4 inch thick, and I often find that the toilet floor flange is set too close to the wall anyhow.

Does anyone know if there are any commonly available toilets that are designed for a 10 inch rough-in, or that are designed for a 12 inch rough-in but leave plenty of room behind the tank?

I'm trying to solve this problem before I'm staring it in the face.  I want to find a replacement toilet I can use if a toilet gets damaged and I have to replace it.


----------



## Redwood

The rough in dimension is from the finished wall surface to the center of the closet flange.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

that's what I thought, but I had a plumber redo the toilet drain pipe under a basement suite, and he said it was from the studs, so I thought I was mistaken.


----------



## majakdragon

12" to the finished wall is standard. You can purchase 10" rough toilets, but they are not usually an in-stock item. They can be ordered though.


----------



## glennjanie

There is also an 'offset' toilet flange that can make up for about 1 1/2" of mistake.
Glenn


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Thanks guys.  I was aware of the 10 inch rough-in toilet and the offset floor flange.

I was more wondering if anyone knew of a 12 inch rough-in toilet that had plenty of room behind it that it could be used evenwhere the rough-in was only 11 or 10 1/2 inches instead of a full 12 inches of space.


----------



## majakdragon

Since the rough-in measurement is designed to place the tank near or against the wall, finding one that consisently leaves thatmuchplay would be difficult. Sometimes you can get 1/4 to 1/2" in the floor and tank bolt holes.


----------



## Redwood

Check the Toto Drake II out it is a 12" rough toilet that will fit all the way down to an 10 3/4" rough with a squeak fitting...

Check the specifications linked below they show a 1 1/4" gap between the tank and the wall. The Drake II is a great performer as well. !.28 GPF double Cyclone flush Technology, Sanagloss... What more could you want in a toilet?
Formerly called the Gwyneth and only a little higher priced than the regular Drake Probably the best deal to be had at Toto these days.

Toto Drake II Specifications

Toto Drake II Product Page

Toto Dealer Locator


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay

Thanks, Redwood, that was more what I was after; a 12 inch rough in toilet that allowed ample space behind it so that it would still fit even when you didn't have a full 12 inches of room.

I, for one, do not understand why a toilet tank should be tight against the wall.  No one sitting on a toilet leans back into it the way you do on a couch or sofa.  And, having the toilet tank tight to the wall only creates problems with condensation forming on the wall in that area and the resulting plaster damage.

I see absolutely no reason not to allow an inch or two of space behind a toilet tank.


----------



## Redwood

Shop around...
Internet prices get as low as $321 USD...

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=&q=Toto+CST454CEFG+&aq=0&oq=Toto+"]Google Search for Drake II[/ame]


----------



## samxy

Friends, The toilet in my very small powder room measures 11" rough in, with the tank pressed against the wall. I want to conserve as much space as possible. (1) Can a 10" Toto Aquia fit in that space? (2) Will it provide any space between the wall and tank? ...I'm still learning, so I'd appreciate any advice you can offer.

Sam


----------



## nealtw

Sam; Welcome to the site. The 10" should give a 1" space the wall. When asking a question you should start a new thread. With the old date on the thread people pass by without reading it.


----------

